# Tax question



## PepsiQueen (Feb 3, 2017)

I got my tax form from Uber today and the form states I made more than I actually made. This can be verified by my bank statements. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

The 1099 is all revenue that was generated from your activity doing Uber. You then deduct Uber's booking fee and commission.

Why? Because you are an IC, technically, what you did was you received $1000, then paid Uber $250 commission to use their app. You don't see it that way, because they deduct their commission before you see the money, but that's because you authorized Uber to handle all the credit card transactions on your behalf (it's in the contract).

So at the end of the year, you show all generated revenue then you apply Ubers booking fee and commission as an expense of doing business, like your mileage and other misc business expenses.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

So, how do you determine Uber's fees? 1099 revenue - bank deposits?

Or do you go through the silliness of going week by week and subtracting the Uber fees?

When I have worked in previous IC, I have only received 1099's for monies actually paid *to me.*


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

JimKE said:


> So, how do you determine Uber's fees? 1099 revenue - bank deposits?
> 
> Or do you go through the silliness of going week by week and subtracting the Uber fees?
> 
> When I have worked in previous IC, I have only received 1099's for monies actually paid *to me.*


The information is in your yearly summary. Tolls, split fare, side rides fee, miscellaneous, airport fee, and booking fee should all be deductible as they were subtracted from your fares.

With your other IC job, did the company you were working for charge you any fees? If not, that is why you received 1099 as you did.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

JimKE said:


> So, how do you determine Uber's fees? 1099 revenue - bank deposits?
> 
> Or do you go through the silliness of going week by week and subtracting the Uber fees?
> 
> When I have worked in previous IC, I have only received 1099's for monies actually paid *to me.*


I would definitely take the time to confirm with your weekly, or at least monthly. I haven't taken the time to do it yet, but I do plan on double checking the numbers. It is in the summary, but I'd rather double check, personally...


----------



## Jurisinceptor (Dec 27, 2016)

Best advice ever regarding taxes: If you don't know what you're doing, get a tax professional to do them for you.


----------



## Delivery Mr.Guy (Aug 9, 2016)

They charge you airport pick up fee and drop off fee.
But you can write off everything
$700 cell phone
$450 bottle water
1.670 toll
987 airport fees
$350 car washed
$1600 car repair
$2500 foods and coffee
These are the think H& r block told me to written off.


----------



## PepsiQueen (Feb 3, 2017)

What is really messed up is they are having us pay the taxes on all these ride share, tolls, airport fees and they are the ones who are collecting the money not us.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

PepsiQueen said:


> What is really messed up is they are having us pay the taxes on all these ride share, tolls, airport fees and they are the ones who are collecting the money not us.


The point actually is that youre not paying taxes on those items, you are expensing them out.

I feel like its easier to look at uber as two entities that do two different task. Its seemless so you dont notice it, but it is.

One is the main uber that handles the app and booking fares. The other processes credit card payments. Thays probably what Raiser LLC is technically, thd payment processing arm of Uber. They handle receivables and payables.

Technically speaking YOU paid those tolls and airport fees, Uber reimbursed you. So on taxes, you have to claim them as your expenses not Ubers.


----------



## PepsiQueen (Feb 3, 2017)

Thanks for your help with this matter, I appreciate your time and all the info.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Delivery Mr.Guy said:


> They charge you airport pick up fee and drop off fee.
> But you can write off everything
> *$700 cell phone
> $450 bottle water*
> ...


I would tread softly.

First, is the cell phone 100% only used for Uber? If not, you cannot claim the entire cost.

Bottled water, that might be questionable.... you really went through $450 in water bottles JUST for Pax? Do you have receipts? At $10 average per 24 pack at Walmart, you basically are claiming you went through a full 24 pack a WEEK for Uber?

Food and coffee is not an expense you can write off. That may set off some red flags...

Were you not keeping up with your mileage for deductions? If not, you are leaving money on the table as most people will get far more write offs from the mileage than expenses.

I didn't drive a full year, but if I did, I would have ran around 21k miles based on the 4 months I did drive. That's $10,000 in deductions, compared to you writing off $350 and $1600 for car washes and maintenance, both of which is covered within the mileage deduction, so if you are already deducting miles, this can also set off red flags...


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

Raiser LLC actually Is a separate company. They're a payment processor used by Uber and many other companies.
This can be confusing when you have multiple revenue streams using the same professor and they all look the same on your bank statement hehe


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> I would tread softly.
> 
> First, is the cell phone 100% only used for Uber? If not, you cannot claim the entire cost.
> 
> ...


I actually misread your post wrong the first time (thought you said expenses would be more than mileage) But yes, itemizing deductions for 95% of Uber drivers is a waste of time and effort and will likely still yield a lower amount. Just do the $.535 x miles and call it a day.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

jp300h said:


> I actually misread your post wrong the first time (thought you said expenses would be more than mileage) But yes, itemizing deductions for 95% of Uber drivers is a waste of time and effort and will likely still yield a lower amount. Just do the $.535 x miles and call it a day.


Wait though. If they for example are saying I made $1000 a month but I really only made $700 then I should be able to deduct those $300 in Uber fees AND do the standard mileage deduction, right? After all I never received that $300. Uber took it and never gave it to me.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> Wait though. If they for example are saying I made $1000 a month but I really only made $700 then I should be able to deduct those $300 in Uber fees AND do the standard mileage deduction, right? After all I never received that $300. Uber took it and never gave it to me.


Correct, uber fees, tolls, etc. are not part of irs standard deductions.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> Wait though. If they for example are saying I made $1000 a month but I really only made $700 then I should be able to deduct those $300 in Uber fees AND do the standard mileage deduction, right? After all I never received that $300. Uber took it and never gave it to me.


I see the confusion in my original post. I meant irs deduction as opposed to itemized costs such as gas, maintenance, washes, etc.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Delivery Mr.Guy said:


> They charge you airport pick up fee and drop off fee.
> But you can write off everything
> $700 cell phone
> $450 bottle water
> ...


You forgot mints...


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Hey my 1099 k said I only made 9k.......but I do many many many voucher trips (company charge accts) which I get full cash value and not to mention cash trips.....but anyway 9k in credit cards and out of that 9k I deducted 5% for processing charge.......and mileage deduction and all others I get........I was 43k in the whole or -43k just in deductions.........so I'll be getting 5k in federal back........1280.00 in state. Cuz my wife works...........so Thank God for taxi driving


----------

